

Conferize is a TED-like platform for professional events - rubenfonseca
http://www.conferize.com

======
zwf
Looks good! Can you help me with this dilemma? We don't have enough space for
all the people we'd like to see for our upcoming launch party. Still, we want
to include as many as possible in spirit.

------
FerroGate
Conferize just came out of beta, please let me know if you have questions
about our product.

~~~
brmunk
Congrats! What's the main attraction compared to your competitors?

~~~
FerroGate
Thanks! We focus heavily on networking and rich media for individual events,
it just works out of the box which is unique in the market.

And then we connect all the events communities and media across categories so
you can keep up with topics and influencers you care about.

